# Latex kompilieren unter Linux



## Darian (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe vorhin mit doxygen einen haufen Latex Datein erstellt bekommen.

Wie kann ich aus denen jetzt was brauchbares machen?

Gibt es da sowas wie eine index, eine Hauptdatei?

Mit welchem Programm könnte ich die kompilieren, und wenn ja, wie würde das endprodukt aussehen?

Benutze Ubuntu 7.10.

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand ein paar Infos geben könnte, vielleicht könnte ich LaTeX dann sinnvoll einbauen in Zukunft.

lg Darian


----------



## deepthroat (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi.

Warum läßt du dir von Doxygen Latex ausgeben, wenn du es gar nicht gebrauchen kannst? Lass dir doch einfach nur HTML ausgeben.

Ansonsten mußt du natürlich ein TeX System (wie z.B. TeX Live) installiert haben um die Latex Dateien zu kompilieren.

Doxygen produziert ein Makefile im Latex Ausgabeverzeichnis, du mußt nur in das Verzeichnis wechseln und "make" aufrufen. (dafür muss natürlich das Programm "make" installiert sein).

Gruß


----------



## Darian (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja stimmt, als html Datein habe ich auch erstellt.

Dachte ursprünglich ich kann da einen schöne .chm Datei erstellen, weil da links so eine schöne Übersicht ist, habe aber dann nichts gefunden unter Linux.

Gibt es da doch noch was für .chm?

Habe jetzt mal eine .pdf und eine .dvi erstellt, ist da auch ein Unterschied?

Würde eben gerne etwas haben wo mehr Übersicht herrscht.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen.

lg Darian


----------



## deepthroat (11. Dezember 2007)

Darian hat gesagt.:


> Ja stimmt, als html Datein habe ich auch erstellt.
> 
> Dachte ursprünglich ich kann da einen schöne .chm Datei erstellen, weil da links so eine schöne Übersicht ist, habe aber dann nichts gefunden unter Linux.


Siehe http://www.garagegames.com/index.php?sec=mg&mod=resource&page=view&qid=6404

Du wirst wohl wine brauchen um die hhc.exe zu starten.

Gruß


----------



## Darian (11. Dezember 2007)

Glaube ich fast nicht dass das so schön gehen wird wie ich es mir wünschen würde.

Gibt es nichts ähnliches wie .chm in Linux, einfach nur etwas mit links einer Übersicht wo man schön nach Alphabet geordnet durch schalten kann.

Aber ich werde es einmal probieren, vielleicht funktioniert es ja doch.

lg Darian


----------



## Navy (12. Dezember 2007)

> Dachte ursprünglich ich kann da einen schöne .chm Datei erstellen, weil da links so 
> eine schöne Übersicht ist, habe aber dann nichts gefunden unter Linux.
> Gibt es da doch noch was für .chm?

xchm existiert. Die Frage ist, wozu Du das nutzen möchtest.

> Habe jetzt mal eine .pdf und eine .dvi erstellt, ist da auch ein Unterschied?

pdf ist ein "Austausch"format, dvi eine Postscriptalternative von tex.

> Würde eben gerne etwas haben wo mehr Übersicht herrscht.
> Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen.

Japp. \LaTeX mit pdflatex und hyperref.

> Gibt es nichts ähnliches wie .chm in Linux, einfach nur etwas mit links einer Übersicht 
> wo man schön nach Alphabet geordnet durch schalten kann.

.chm ist nichts anderes als gekapseltes HTML/JavaScript inklusive Bilder. Man muß das nicht so verwenden.


----------



## Darian (12. Dezember 2007)

Ok danke,

dann wäre vielleicht das mit pdflatex und hyperref eine interessante Möglichkeit.
Kile habe ich installiert, werde es einmal versuchen damit.

Für weitere Infos wäre ich natürlich noch dankbar. Bin sicher nicht der erste der eine übersichtliche Doku unter Linux haben will.

lg Darian


----------

